# FK425, Z8 or Red Mist?



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I am looking to buy one (yes, just one) top up protection quick detailer. 
So which one to go for?

I'm sure everyone has heard how good Z8 is and DJ Red Mist seems to be going down well with those who have tried it. Finish Kare 425 is the dark horse, but with it's anti-static properties could it be the winner? Plus it's nearly half the price!
What d'ya reckon?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

None, I use Megs #135!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

425 is really just a QD, while the other 2 are going to add protection....

I'd see 425 as a weekly product with the other 2 only used once every few washes IMHO.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Does 425 not add its anti-staticness(?) though?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have all three and would give Red Mist the nod if you require a spray sealant - I think it's better than Z8.

FK425 is awesome stuff too though - it's wonderful to use, leaves a very slick finish and is much better value than the other too, but offers little to no protection, so not really a fair comparsion.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

My mistake. I thought FK 425 was in a similar vane to the other two

TBH whatever product I buy will only be used on a car with good protection anyway and it's the extra slickness I am really after, plus a wee bit of bling


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you need 2 then FK425 AND red Mist :lol:

OR....outsider here is Optimum Instant Detailer

super slick, anti-static and some protection


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

swiftshine said:


> My mistake. I thought FK 425 was in a similar vane to the other two
> 
> TBH whatever product I buy will only be used on a car with good protection anyway and it's the extra slickness I am really after, plus a wee bit of bling


In which case I can happily recommend FK425, especially given that you can buy a GALLON for a few quid more than the other two...

My paint feels 'Zaino slick' for a fraction of the price.

Get some FK1000P too if you don't already have some - there is a kit for £24 on SP.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,74,toView_681.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Damon, where can you buy the Optimum stuff from in the UK?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Damon, where can you buy the Optimum stuff from in the UK?


Motorgeek.co.uk - he's a trader here and service is excellent :thumb:

my plan is some OID in the spring once I get through my current stocks, and some of their new polishes which are getting rave reviews in the US. I also have OCW v2 and that is excellent - wet look and very slick, with UV protection and a proper LSP level of protection as well.

Optimum has some very strong 'green' credentials and is something I want to move further into in '09.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

going to have to try Red mist, but after just getting the Z* i am so impressed with it i am sticking to it (for now).


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> you need 2 then FK425 AND red Mist :lol:
> 
> OR....outsider here is Optimum Instant Detailer
> 
> super slick, anti-static and some protection





RussZS said:


> In which case I can happily recommend FK425, especially given that you can buy a GALLON for a few quid more than the other two...
> 
> My paint feels 'Zaino slick' for a fraction of the price.
> 
> ...


You and Damon are like a tag team that won't let up until you have battered my wallet lock into submission 

Been trying really hard to ignore BPs reveiw of the FK1000 and then you pop up on another thread (christmas eve wash) saying your car looks as good as it ever has, even though it badly needs a polish.

Now you are here:doublesho

My resolution for next year is only to buy stuff I NEED. I don't need more wax or paste sealants.

Must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist.............

Suppose next year doesn't start for another week though...............:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> You and Damon are like a tag team that won't let up until you have battered my wallet lock into submission
> 
> Been trying really hard to ignore BPs reveiw of the FK1000 and then you pop up on another thread (christmas eve wash) saying your car looks as good as it ever has, even though it badly needs a polish.
> 
> ...


me too.... just ignore all the crap we go on about :lol:

I have sooooo many small bottles lined up on the shelf to be used up, then today go and polycharge 2 of them, adding 2 _more_ bottles to the shelf :wall:

Need to wash the car twice as much now to work my way through them ASAP :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's a good'un for bling and slickness and cures off great in the damp and cold.










Z8's excellent, no doubt though too

So far i've resisted the FK kit (so far mind)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> So far i've resisted the FK kit (so far mind)


next time I'm up I'll bring the 425. You'll like it :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> next time I'm up I'll bring the 425. You'll like it :thumb:


BigSyd has also been offering as he rates it too


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

FK425 is the one you need , very slick and resonably durable for a QD , much better than Last touch, prima slik and Chemical guy Xtreme in my opinion , and the anti-static bit seems to work ( more relevent in the summer i know ):thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

425 is awesome but imo is beaten by last touch as you can dilute it. Makes last touch very good value for money.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> You and Damon are like a tag team that won't let up until you have battered my wallet lock into submission
> 
> Been trying really hard to ignore BPs reveiw of the FK1000 and then you pop up on another thread (christmas eve wash) saying your car looks as good as it ever has, even though it badly needs a polish.
> 
> ...


You need FK1000 its very very good


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> 425 is awesome but imo is beaten by last touch as you can dilute it. Makes last touch very good value for money.


425 beats L-T in every way (except cost) as a QD IMHO....

In fact I dont use L-T at all any more, except as a claying lube to use it up, as its got silicone in so dont use it for drying duty, or spritzing polish etc. Doesnt do much in the way of shine for me as a QD either, so I have 0.5 gallon sitting idle now


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i know what your saying bigpickle. 425 is superior without a doubt. At the moment, i'm doing my cabinet too cluttered up at lt saves me getting loads of separate bits as well as being great value.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't forget you can dilute Z8 60/40 with water and not lose any performance. Been doing that for years. Almost twice the product for your money.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> 425 beats L-T in every way (except cost) as a QD IMHO....
> 
> In fact I dont use L-T at all any more, except as a claying lube to use it up, as its got silicone in so dont use it for drying duty, or spritzing polish etc. Doesnt do much in the way of shine for me as a QD either, so I have 0.5 gallon sitting idle now


Totally agree with this - I've stopped using it too.

Damon - is 425 good as a drying aid? I think I'll buy a US Gall of that.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Totally agree with this - I've stopped using it too.
> 
> Damon - is 425 good as a drying aid? I think I'll buy a US Gall of that.


I'm not a 425 expert TBH, only having used the sample bottle a few times. Its water based so I dont see why not, but a few of the others here have MUCH more experience than me.... I have never read a bad word on it here or over the pond


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great I have a gallon of LT I get on with it fine


----------

